# No Suggestions being recorded - why?



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

I have set several Season Passes (or whatever they are now called) and each has a single Thumb Up, and a couple have 2. I have had the Tivo for 2.5 days now and still no Suggestions have been recorded. I have checked in the settings and the Record Suggestions option is "yes".

Any ideas?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

People have said it seems to takes 2-3 days for them to start.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

It can take a few days, but since mine was installed on Tuesday afternoon I have had 26 suggestions recorded.
Suggestions depend on various factors, don't worry they will start to appear  it maybe still trying to work out what else you maybe interested in.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

Mine started to appear quickly. I suspect my installed helped it, in that he forced network connections several times. The first time it just gets a couple of days of guide data, and I suspect it leaves a lot out of that. TiVo will eventually get the rest on its own, but forcing it early might have saved a day.

I've not had a _lot_ of Suggestions, but that may be partly because I've added some broad wish lists and it's been busy filling those.

You might want to go to Search & Browse/Browse All TV/TV/Suggestions. That has a list of the Suggestions it is planning to record in future.


----------



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

Thanks all, looks like 3 days is the figure. My first suggestion has now been recorded. And it was a good choice:up:


----------



## Andy C (Jun 7, 2002)

Don't just give thumb ratings to shows you're recording... I go through the guide or discovery bar giving loads of shows ratings. The more stuff you rate, the better the suggestions will be


----------



## jodie98deg (Nov 21, 2003)

Andy C said:


> Don't just give thumb ratings to shows you're recording... I go through the guide or discovery bar giving loads of shows ratings. The more stuff you rate, the better the suggestions will be


I intend to do the same when mine is installed on Wednesday. The thumbs up and down keys are going to be extremely busy for some time


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

jodie98deg said:


> I intend to do the same when mine is installed on Wednesday. The thumbs up and down keys are going to be extremely busy for some time


be careful of giving anything 3 thumbs either way, if the algorithm works as it did on the S1 Tivo 3 thumbs will strongly skew your suggestions. Give Eastenders :up::up::up: you'll get little but soaps suggested, :down::down::down: will probably mean that genre will never be suggested.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Are suggestion any more sophisticated than on the S1 (basically recorded stuff in the same genres and occasionally something from a title keyword)?


----------



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

TCM2007 said:


> Are suggestion any more sophisticated than on the S1 (basically recorded stuff in the same genres and occasionally something from a title keyword)?


Hard to say at this point. Since doing a little bit of training it has only suggested programmes that I would like to watch, so it is promising. That said, it has only recorded 10 suggestions so far, after 13 days of use, and despite my disk only being 6% utilised. Is this a sign of it being more discriminating?


----------



## mdolan (Jun 4, 2002)

Andy C said:


> Don't just give thumb ratings to shows you're recording... I go through the guide or discovery bar giving loads of shows ratings. The more stuff you rate, the better the suggestions will be


Hmm - I cant do anything useful with the discovery bar? Thumbs just give a bong when I try there? Also can't seem to say "oh yeah, grab that" from the discovery bar?

Am I doing something stooooopid?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

mdolan said:


> Thumbs just give a bong when I try there?


For me too.



> Also can't seem to say "oh yeah, grab that" from the discovery bar?


You have to select (click 'ok') on an item first 



> Am I doing something stooooopid?


Possibly


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

TCM2007 said:


> Are suggestion any more sophisticated than on the S1 (basically recorded stuff in the same genres and occasionally something from a title keyword)?


Items in the Discovery Bar give the reason they were suggested. It often suggests things which aren't programmes, such as people, and it seems to suggest programmes because they feature actors who were also in programmes you like.

I suspect s1 suggestions also suggested programmes based on liked actors, but it was hard to tell.


----------

